# PRTA-Manheim Trial



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

As requested, maps to the properties being used for the PRTA trial near Giddings are attached.

The Fuller properties






and the Vision Retrievers (Avant) property


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Here is the info I have on locations for stakes. Amateur at Avants. Open at Fuller #3. QD at Fuller #2.


----------



## Blueridgefarm (Mar 4, 2016)

Bump for those interested


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone have Am callbacks ? 
If so please post 
Thanks


----------



## DalecWilson (Feb 25, 2010)

Am call backs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Callbacks to Amateur WB:

8-9-10-11-14-18-21-30-32-36-40-43-47-49-50-52-56-59-60-63-64-66-68-71

24 dogs, #30 starts.


----------



## DORN (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone have call backs for Open for Sunday morning? If so, please post.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Pam Wilson on her 2nd place with Risen, this is only her 2nd time to run the AM.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open results

1. Chef/Krueger O/H
2. Zuma/Bartlett H, Aul O
3. Babe/Farmer H, McClure O
4. Ben/Bartlett H, Aul O
RJ Tippy/Farmer H, Larkin O

JAMS
Dottie/Farmer H, Thompson O
Wilson/ Ty Rorem H, Simons O
Peyton/ Dave Rorem H, Bozeman O
Captain/Avant H, Huddleston O
Ace/ Avant H, Huddleston O

Thanks to the PRTA for all of their help. Jeff and I had a great time

Ted


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have Derby results for PRTA Mannheim?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw on Facebook, Frank Price and "Boot" took 1st and litter mate "Hex" owned by Brian Rolling got 4th. No other placements known.


----------

